# Trunk floor materials?



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

What have you guys used to do your trunk floor for a system. I am currently looking into doin my amps and sub in my trunk and i would like to find a lighter weight material other than mdf for the subfloor. Any suggestions? thanks for the help.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

well considering its just the floor, you could almost use anything lightweight. May i suggest plywood. Its light, doesn' thafta support a whole lotta stuff or anything and if you trunk is dampened properly then you shouldn't have any rattles from it. I use the 1/2 inch MFD for my floor. Works good for me and it weighs maybe 10-20 pounds. Prolly less. Well goodluck in your search for a light wood, but just keep in mind, it doesn't hafta be stiff and rigid like a subbox enclosure.


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend using anything less than 3/4" MDF for any subwoofer box. Anything less will flex too much unless it's a pretty small driver. For trunk floors, I've had the best results with fiberglass. I'm not sure if you plan to go down into the spare tire well or not, but if you do it make it an even better option.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

flat sheets of fiberglass are easy to make as well.
just buy a sheet of bisqueen plastic, stretch it flat on your driveway and mark the shape of your trunk floor on it. hose it down with mold release or hell, just leave it. plastic is cheap.

then mix up a bunch of glass and chop mat and pour it on the plastic. let it harden and trim to fit exactly. cover in carpet and call it a day.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

I like matt's idea. But i heard fiberglass isn't really strong when its flat, it hasta like curve to be strong. I donno. BTW, he wants a trunk floor, not a sub box.


----------

